# Coleman Electric Furnace Model 3400-818 does not shut off



## jhaus (Nov 28, 2012)

I have an electric furnace that is not shutting off when the thermostat turns it off. it just keeps running until i shut it down with the breaker. Serial number 058581772 i do not have central air either. I have replaced the thermostat twice   any other suggestions?


----------

